# Style Of The Week 30/8/06 - Schwarzbier



## Stuster (30/8/06)

This week a German dark lager that is smooth and drinkable. This style has quite a few enthusiasts on here so maybe we can see the latest recipes from these brewers. :super: Style 4C on the BJCP guidelines.

There have been a few discussions of this style before on AHB with some AG and partial recipes here, yeast discussion here, commercial example here and the Weyermann recipe. Any other links would be great.

So what grains do you use? Hops? Yeast? Any techniques such as adding dark grains late etc etc? Any ways to do this as a kit brewer? There are a few commercial beers out there such as the Monteiths Black mentioned in one of the linked thread above. What commercial schwarzbiers do you prefer?

So let's talk schwarzbier and help everyone make and drink better beer. :chug: 



> 4C. Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
> 
> Aroma: Low to moderate malt, with low aromatic sweetness and/or hints of roast malt often apparent. The malt can be clean and neutral or rich and Munich-like, and may have a hint of caramel. The roast can be coffee-like but should never be burnt. A low noble hop aroma is optional. Clean lager yeast character (light sulfur possible) with no fruity esters or diacetyl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kai (30/8/06)

I brewed what was supposed to be a smoked schwarzbier earlier this year,



> OG 1.050
> 23 IBU
> 45 EBC
> 
> ...



However, the smoked malt had next to no flavour so it turned into a lovely schwarzbier; neutral flavour, very faint hint of roast but perhaps a trifle sweet.


----------



## Steve (30/8/06)

Ive been intrigued by the thought of a black lager for a while as Ive never seen one or tasted one. So now that I can attempt one I will be trying a recipe that Ross uses.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 57.5 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 28.7 % 
0.24 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 4.6 % 
0.24 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 4.6 % 
0.12 kg Carafa I (663.9 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
0.12 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
50.00 gm Hallertauer [4.50%] (80 min) Hops 27.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [4.50%] (20 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Tettnang [4.10%] (20 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [4.50%] (2 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
0.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 36.8 IBU Calories: 479 cal/l 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Justin (30/8/06)

I have one that I whole heartedly will back as a superb recipe (it might even be in the links above, not sure), the recipe was not my own formulation but slight modification of one of the guys I sometimes brew with. We brewed a multiple number of batches at a group brew day sometime back, all using different recipes and their own equipment and this one came out on top at the tasting some weeks later.

It makes for a beautiful malty, dark lager with lovely soft and smooth roast character. It's a dark horse of a style (excuse the pun) and catches many people off guard when they taste it because it is so black(it caught me too). They expect a bitter, strong roast, sharp stout like flavour and are usually blown away by the beautiful drink it is. It's a great style, can you tell I love it. 

Recipe (25L)
OG 1050
IBU 38.2
50% Hoepfner Pilsner
43% JWM Light Munich
7% Weyermann Carafa Special III
Single step mash @ 67C, 60mins

60min boil with:
60mins 61g of 4.5% Vanguard Pellets for 36 IBU's
15mins 15g of 4.5% Vanguard pellets for 2.4 IBU's
0mins 15g of 4.5% Vanguard pellets

Good size starter of Wyeast 2308 Munich lager, pitch and ferment @ 8-9C

You could use Tettnanger or Hallertau as hops, it's more a malt driven beer so any german noble should be fine.

In subsequent research I have found that this malt bill is very similar to the commercial example Kostritzer Schwarzbier, which when fresh is also very nice. 

I think the real secret to schwarzbier's is the use of Carafa Special III, it's a dehusked roast barley and contributes a beautiful smooth roast without any harshness or bite, at least in these proportions anyway. This is the dark malt to go for in this recipe. The roast character in a schwarz is only very subtle, just a hint. I'm not sure if straight roast barely would give you a smooth, clean enough roast. It might give it a bit of detectable bite. Only one way to find out, and regardless it will still be a great beer.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/8/06)

Hey Justin

Where are you still getting Hoepfner Pilsner from? Gawd I miss that stuff.  

Warren -


----------



## Justin (30/8/06)

Ha Ha. Sorry mate, I haven't had any for quite a while now actually but then I haven't looked for it either. The last stuff I bought was through Brew by You in Glenorchy, Tasmania. I'm not sure where they sourced the malt from but I suspect Maltcraft directly. They got a pallet load in at a time of various malts and just topped up the pallet with what we wanted to order.

It's really probably been over 12 months since I've bought any Pils malt. I've had several bags of JW Trad ale and Powells Ale to work through, plus some vienna and I just haven't looked for pils malt at all. I'm not sure what they have in stock now though, but probably Weyermann (maybe Powells? Though I don't think they stock any Powells. The bag I got came from G&G).

The hoepfner malts were lovely though. I made some really nice beers with that stuff. Converted well, ran off great and beautiful clear lagers. I actually hadn't realised that you can't get it anymore (assuming that is the case?). The Maltcraft website is under construction atm.

Cheers mate. Justin


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/8/06)

Justin said:


> The hoepfner malts were lovely though. I made some really nice beers with that stuff. Converted well, ran off great and beautiful clear lagers. I actually hadn't realised that you can't get it anymore (assuming that is the case?). The Maltcraft website is under construction atm.
> 
> Cheers mate. Justin



Alas no! You have 2 choices... Weyermann or Weyermann.  

Not such a bad thing though. There's not much wrong with Weyermann. It's just that Hoepfner always seemed nicer. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Steve (30/8/06)

ok looking at the recipe I posted earlier (im at home now) I have 3 kg of Weyermann Munich Type 2 (20-25 EBC)...is this ok to use instead of Munich Malt. What is the difference between them?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (30/8/06)

Steve, there are two kinds of Munich malt, sometimes called Light and Dark. Weyermann call them Munich I and II. That recipe says 17EBC so it's probably Munich I. You could just sub the Munich II or you could reduce the Munich a bit and replace it with Pilsner. Either way should be ok.


----------



## Ross (30/8/06)

Steve said:


> Ive been intrigued by the thought of a black lager for a while as Ive never seen one or tasted one. So now that I can attempt one I will be trying a recipe that Ross uses.
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 3.00 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 57.5 %
> ...



Just kegged the above recipe last night - My first use of Nottingham & I'm not that happy with the beer. It lacks the rich malt aroma I usually get & is very dry, leaving a slightly astringent taste on the pallette. I'll reserve full judgement until it's had at least a couple of weeks in the keg, but at this moment, my preference would be US56 or a lager yeast.

Cheers Ross


----------



## roach (30/8/06)

I think as part of this style discussion we should acknowledge Jamil Zainasheffs recipe which is detailed here

I know I used his recipe as a base for developing my first Schwarzbier, and other AHBrs have done the same over the last few years.


----------



## hupnupnee (30/8/06)

My Schwarz beer has the same grain bill as Rosses, I think it was from his recipe. However I used German Bock yeast, and I'm really happy with it. t sweet malty roasty chocolate. Bewdiful


----------



## Ross (30/8/06)

roach said:


> I think as part of this style discussion we should acknowledge Jamil Zainasheffs recipe which is detailed here
> 
> I know I used his recipe as a base for developing my first Schwarzbier, and other AHBrs have done the same over the last few years.



agreed, was certainly the basis for mine :super: 

cheers ross


----------



## mje1980 (30/8/06)

C'mon ray, where are you??


----------



## Kai (30/8/06)

Ross said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been intrigued by the thought of a black lager for a while as Ive never seen one or tasted one. So now that I can attempt one I will be trying a recipe that Ross uses.
> ...




I think the grist is getting into porter territory, especially with the nottingham. There's a fair whack of dark grains in there for the style.

Though it will subside a little over time at least.


----------



## Jye (10/3/07)

Next month our club is having a 'dark beer' mini-comp and I am going to brew my first schwarzbier. It is based on George Schmidt's Dark Helmet recipe and thought it would be worth posting for any reviews.

... and of course Im going to bastardise it by using us56 fermented at 16-17.

Schwarzbier

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 43.5 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 43.5 % 
0.35 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 7.6 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 5.4 % 

50.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Crystal [4.20%] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Crystal [4.20%] (1 min) Hops 0.3 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.046-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 28.0 SRM (17.0-45.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 30.3 IBU (22.0-32.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (4.4-5.4 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## blackbock (27/9/07)

I came across this recipe for Kstritzer Urschwarzbier whilst researching authentic beers from Thringen.
It sounds interesting, if nothing else:

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Blackbock 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 70.6 % 
1.15 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 23.5 % 
0.23 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 4.7 % 
1 items Juniper berry (Boil 60 min) Misc 
0.06 kg Honey (2.0 EBC) Sugar 1.2 % 

Bittered to 28IBU with noble hops (what else??)

Single infusion mash at 68C, fermented with either Ale or Lager yeast!

I might try it sometime.


----------



## mje1980 (7/5/08)

Im drinking this right now:

3.8kg Wey pils
.500 vienna
.300 carafa1 ( at the last 15 mins of the mash )

25g Saphire 4.5% 60 mins
30g Saphire FWH
20g Saphire at 1 min ( cube hopped i guess )

1.047
1.009
5%

Craftbrewer swiss lager yeast

At first i thought it was a little sweet, and the vienna might've been a bad idea, but now after a few weeks in the keg i dont think so at all. Really nice aroma from the carafa 1, and a beautiful dark flavour. Really liking it, and also waiting for the last 15 minutes to use the dark malts, it seems to take the harshness of the dark malts away. 

As for the saphire hops, well i cant really smell or taste them. I guess a drak lager is a bad time to try new hops :lol:


----------



## raven19 (25/10/10)

Had this in the keg for a while now. Probably not quite dark enough. But tasty  

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 29.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 49.52 % 
2.40 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 45.71 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (140.0 SRM) Grain 1.90 % 
0.05 kg Carafa II (900.0 SRM) Grain 0.95 % 
0.05 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.95 % 
0.05 kg Roast Barley (1400.0 SRM) Grain 0.95 % 
45.00 gm Saaz [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (1 min) Hops 0.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 833 [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.25 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.68 L of water at 74.1 C 67.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.66 L of water at 92.0 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
67.5 Mash in
SG 13 Brix pitched 26.03.10 1055
FG 5 Brix 28.04.10 1002




Photo without flash



Photo with flash


----------



## yardy (25/10/10)

love a good Schwarz, here's mine B) 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=33573 

cheers


----------



## jayse (25/10/10)

raven19 said:


> 1 Pkgs 833 [Cultured] Yeast-Ale



Hey knackers says ale! :lol: 
Off the top of my head I seem to remember the whitelabs 833 being quoted as possibly the erdinger strain, proberly miss quoting here but either way its a lager and I remember making some nice beers with it some years ago myself.

Yeah could proberly be a bit blacker but thats not really here or there.


----------



## raven19 (25/10/10)

yardy said:


> love a good Schwarz, here's mine B)
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=33573
> 
> cheers



Very similar recipe Yard - I think my recipe was a combination of any available recipe (which probably included part of yours). Will make it again, but I really need another fermenting fridge. 4 weeks ferment takes up precious time in the ferment fridge ffs!

Or I should just take over one of Smurto's...  

Jayse - 833 was a 'hand me down' from 3G many many months ago.


----------



## raven19 (29/5/11)

This is the 3rd version of my Schwartzbier, pretty close to Yardy's recipe with slightly different grains. Upped the late hops to 1gm/L on this one too.

Black chocolaty creamy goodness in a glass. If only all lagers were so tasty!


Recipe: 50 Schwarzbier Mk3
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 50.00 L 
Boil Size: 62.59 L
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 53.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.47 kg Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 44.62 % 
2.80 kg Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 27.94 % 
1.67 kg Munich (Dark) (25.0 EBC) Grain 16.63 % 
0.50 kg Choc Pale (500.0 EBC) Grain 4.99 % 
0.30 kg Roast Barley (1400.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
0.28 kg Crystal (Heritage) (150.0 EBC) Grain 2.83 % 
33.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 27.2 IBU 
50.22 gm Saaz Czech [3.60 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1.0 tsp DAP (Diammonium phosphate) (Boil 15.0 min)Misc 
1.0 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
3 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: 1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Total Grain Weight: 10.02 kg
----------------------------
1 RIMS - Single Infusion temp
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 30.07 L of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C


----------



## jasonharley (29/5/11)

raven19 said:


> This is the 3rd version of my Schwartzbier, pretty close to Yardy's recipe with slightly different grains. Upped the late hops to 1gm/L on this one too.
> 
> Black chocolaty creamy goodness in a glass. If only all lagers were so tasty!
> 
> ...




Holy Cow ... got enough Munich in there ....... surely that must be something between a Schwarz and a Bock ????


----------



## raven19 (29/5/11)

Five Eyes Brewing Company said:


> Holy Cow ... got enough Munich in there ....... surely that must be something between a Schwarz and a Bock ????



Only 40% munich, previous version was 45% munich iirc. Maybe not strictly a schwartz, but tasty nonetheless! Pretty low OG too, so nowhere near a bock (imo).


----------



## MashPaddler (22/8/13)

How long should I lager a schwarzbier to get it to its best? There is a local comp here in mid October, interested in people's experiences with this style and if I have sufficient time if I brew this weekend.


----------



## MashPaddler (25/8/13)

Short answer from another forum was, just enough time if kegging and counter pressure filling. 2 weeks fermentation, 4 weeks cold conditioning.


----------



## Weizguy (13/9/14)

Time to revive this thread.

Just read this poo on the Dang Murphy's website:
Köstritzer Schwarzbier is Germany's No 1 Black Lager beer and is brewed at the famous Köstritzer Brauerei which was established in 1543. This Black Lager (Schwarzbier) is a traditional bottom fermented lager that contains a distinctive fine malty flavour due to the use of refined barley malt. A perfect blend of light freshness and a smooth sweet finish.

Yumm - refined barley malt. WTF?

Anyway, I'm finally brewing mine today

Kostritzer-style Schwarzbier
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 6/08/2014 
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer) Brewer: Les 
Batch Size: 33.00 L
Boil Volume: 40.44 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 55 litre keggle 
Actual Efficiency: 75

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.08 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 82.9 % 
0.64 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 10.4 % 
0.41 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 6.7 % 
50.60 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [5.70%] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
24.20 gm Hallertauer [4.00%] (20 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
24.20 gm Hallertauer [4.00%] (15 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.046-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 40.9 EBC (33.5-88.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 29.1 IBU (22.0-32.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (4.4-5.4 %) 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 7.50 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.12 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Sparge Water: 23.66 L

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.97 L of water at 77.6 C 67.8 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.94 L of water at 92.9 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## kaiserben (28/10/14)

I made a small (8.5L) BIAB batch of schwarzbier earlier this month that I'm now drinking. Just about everything that could have gone wrong did go wrong, but it tastes amazing (far better than the Koestritzer bottles at Dan Murphy's, which I also love). 

37% Pilsner (weyermann) 
37% Munich 2 
18.5% Caramunich 2 
4.5% Carapils 
3% Carafa Special 2 

Single step infusion at 66C. 
75 minute boil. 

Hallertauer hops to IBU of ~ 25. 

OG = 1.033 (like I said, everything that could have gone wrong did) 

No-chilled. 

Fermented with WPL810. Temps all over the place (wild temp swings every day from 11-20C) for 14 days. But I suspect the key was that I pitched at 20C, left it for 12 hours to get the yeast going, then chilled in ice bath down to 12C when the wort temps would have been rising due to the ferment. From there temps fluctuated wildly. 

FG = 1.008


----------



## kaiserben (13/3/15)

I've got another schwarzbier on the go and I'm after some advice about lagering and bottle carbonation. 

After a 2-week primary it looks like I'm going to have to put it into secondary vessel and put in a mate's household fridge for about 5-6 weeks (fridge owner going away on holidays). 

After that length of time at that low a temperature, will I run into any carbing issues if I simply bulk prime with white sugar (like I do with my other beers). IE will enough yeast still be in suspension to eat the carbing sugar? 

Edit: Yeast is WL810


----------



## Weizguy (3/4/15)

Unless you filter out the yeast, it will still be hanging around in sufficient numbers to carbonate.

I lagered a Czech pils for that amount od time and it carbed up just fine. Leap of faith perhaps is required?


----------



## sponge (7/4/15)

I've had this schwarzbier in the keg for a month now and it's drinking really nicely. Deep amber with hints of coffee and toast with a mellow bitterness. It used up a few leftovers so probably wouldn't add the wheat next time, but it has really helped hold a thick, fluffy head throughout the glass. 

40% pils
30% Munich 
20% wheat 
7% midnight wheat
3% caramunich 

2g/L styrians @ FWH

1.050
25IBUs
2042


----------

